# Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
entgegen aller Ratschläge habe ich mich nun entschlossen mir zwei Mitchell Multis zuzulegen. Sorry, aber bei 270 Euronen für zwei hübsche Rollen konnte ich nicht wiederstehen. Habe mir die Ti 20.30 GL und die Ti 30.50 gegönnt.
Meine Freude hält sich aber dennoch in Grenzen, denn für meine Gefühle gibt die Ti 30.50 doch etwas sehr - nennen wir es - raue Geräusche von. Daher meine Frage an Euch, ist das Normal?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

@ Sailfisch,hätts de mit dem Geldausgeben nicht warten können ????

 Der STF


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Worauf???


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

z.B. die neuen Avet-Rollen !!!!!
 Hatte sie letstens beim Stammtisch in der Hand,nette Teile !!!!


 Der STF


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Die Ti 20.30 GL macht einen spitzen Eindruck bin hochzufrieden. Befürchte halt nur die 30.50 hat eine defekte Bremse.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Warum haste nicht vorher mal einen Thread aufgemacht des wegen,dann hätte man Dich geholfen bei deiner Kaufentscheidung ????


  Der STF


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Ich hatte das bereits schon mal diskutiert. Leider finde ich den Thread nicht mehr. Ic denke aber für den Preis kann man wenig falsch machen. Werde Euch berichten wie die Rollen sich auf den Malediven gemacht haben.


----------



## Karstein (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

@ Sail: Du bist am 12.02.05 schon auf dem Boot, habe ich das richtig gelesen? Ansonsten komm´nach Berlin, Jetblack und Holk werden Deine 30.50 schon sezieren und wieder klarmachen, dat schaffen die Beiden - bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Wenn das wirklich ein Fehler ist wird sie umgetauscht, das haben die mir heute bereits zugesagt.


----------



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Mensch Sailfisch,

hatten wir das denn nicht AUSFUEHRLICHST in dem Thread 'WAS IST DIE RICHTIGE BIG GAME ROLLE' diskutiert?

Die Mitchell fischt echt kein Schwein und ich kann nur hoffen, dass Du damit Freude hast. Kein Versender, den ich kenne, hat die Teile ueberhaupt im Katalog...

Haettste mal ein bischen gespart, gibt doch immer Gelegenheiten, Markenware guenstig zu schiessen - hier gibt es beim Haendler gerade ne grosse Aktion mit saubilligen Avets und Penn Formulas...
Oder haettest Dir eher ne gebrauchte TLD 2 geholt als ne neue Mitchell...

Waere ich Du, ich wuerde den Quatsch umtauschen- Du wirst damit im Leben nicht gluecklich und wenn die einmal gebraucht sind, ist der Wiederveraufswert bei Mitchell wohl nahe 0.

Also, all the best (but very worried ) )
Ansgar

PS: Zu den Geraeuschen kann ich nichts sagen, aber bei dem Preis weiss ich nicht - da wuerde mich garnichts wundern...


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Abwarten! Und hübsch aussehen tun sie doch? Oder?


----------



## Ansgar (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Abwarten! Und hübsch aussehen tun sie doch? Oder?





Meinst Du jetzt bevor Dir der Marlin das Ding zerschossen hat oder danach? |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

@ Ansgar,mußt Du immer in die Kerbe hauen,habs auch schon versucht,aber er sollte
  seine Lehrstunde erhalten !!!!!!!!!!


  Der STF


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du jetzt bevor Dir der Marlin das Ding zerschossen hat oder danach? |supergri  |supergri  |supergri
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar



Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand! Wenn das so kommen sollten, dann bekommt Ihr keinen Bericht von mir. Dann habe ich mich nämlich in die see gestürzt.  |bla:  |bla:  |bla:  |bla: 
Aber ernsthaft, für Marlin wäre allenfalls die 30.50 geeignet. Die werde ich aber gegen eine andere 20.30 umtauschen.


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ansgar,mußt Du immer in die Kerbe hauen,habs auch schon versucht,aber er sollte
> seine Lehrstunde erhalten !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Der STF



Macht mich nur fertig, aber irgendwann bin ich auch groß und stark!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Aber dann bist Du zu alt zum Fischen auf die Großen !!!!!! :q:q:q


 Der STF


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Vergleichen sie das Alter von Sailfisch und Seeteufel!  |sagnix  |sagnix  |sagnix  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Nur habe ich Big Game von Anfang an mit Penn und später mit Everol betrieben :q:q:q !!!!!


 Der STF


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Nur habe ich Big Game von Anfang an mit Penn und später mit Everol betrieben :q:q:q !!!!!
> 
> 
> Der STF



Du bist halt ein wohlhabender Mensch und ich nur ein armer, kleiner Student.  :q  :q  :q 

In diesem Sinne, angenehme Nachtruhe!  |schlaf:  |schlaf:  |schlaf:


----------



## Ansgar (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

@ STF: natuerlich muss ich. Will doch nicht, dass Sail damit ungluecklich wird.

@ Sail: die 20/30, die kann Dir denn ein fetter Reef bass zerhaemmern oder ein GT. Und in dem Augenblick, in dem Du nicht mehr Kurbeln kannst oder das Getriebe aufgibt, moechte ich, dass Du zu dem Skipper diese Worte sagst: 'Hallo Skipper, kannst Du bitte ein Foto von mir machen, dass ich Ansgar schicken kann?'

Nee, Sail nicht falsch verstehen - geile Rollen - zum Ostsee trolling ... )
Ach nee, da hab ich ja auch schon ne Shimano? Oh...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Kai D90 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Ein Bekannter von mir fischt die 30er auf Wels. D.h. 60er geflochtene und Bremse komplett zu(wegen Hindernissen). Die Rolle hat schon Fische bis 70 kg gefangen und geht noch einwandfrei. Weiß jetzt nicht ob die Belastung beim Big Game größer ist, da die Schnur weniger hält und man die Bremse benutzt da es ja keine Hindernisse gibt. 
Aber Welsangeln ist schon extrem für die meisten Rollen.


----------



## Karstein (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Wat seid ihr noch für fiiiiese Kerls, Ansgar & STF! 

Bin gespannt, was Sailfisch für Erfahrungen mit den Rollen macht 2005! (wobei: Beweisfotos müssen sein - mit Fisch oder mit aufgerauchter Rolle :m )

@ Kai D 90: ich binnzwar in puncto Big Game kein Praktiker, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass alleine die Flucht eines Yellowfins oder gar Marlins mit 100 Metern in ein paar Sekunden der Rolle mehr zusetzen könnte als die Flucht eines Welses? Kraft durch Gewicht kann ein Wels gut entwickeln, aber von der Geschwindigkeit?

Bei diesen High-Speed-Fluchten der Meeresfische dürfte sich bei den Multis "die Spreu vom Weizen" trennen. Warum haben sonst alle Skipper weltweit nur Penn, Shimano, Everol, Fin Nor und demnächst vielleicht Avet auf ihren Booten? Die können sich bestimmt nicht die Rolleninvestitionen zum Testen leisten und setzen auf Erfahrungswerte, denke ich.

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Big Fins (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Hab mal auf der Mitchell HP nach der Rolle gesucht, die haben sie aber garnicht auf der Seite druff.
http://www.fishmitchell.com
Ich kann zwar nicht sagen ob sie gut oder schlecht ist, jedoch weiß ich aus Erfahrung mit Mitchell, das ich Shim oder Penn den Vorzug geben würde.
Mein persönlicher Favorit ist ja Accurate ( hab selbst leider keine, -$), die preislich aber deutlich über Mitchell liegen, sogar Shim/Penn überholen.
Aber eigentlich spricht erstmal nichts dagegen, die Mitchelrollen zu verwenden. 

Ob sie dann ne nächste Saison erleben, steht auf nem anderem Blatt :q .


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Bin auch gespannt ob die halten. Werde auf jeden Fall informieren. 
Ich würde auch Penn oder Shim vorziehen allerdings fehlt mir das Geld. Auch Tica hätte ich mir bei einem höheren Budget gegönnt. Momentan investiere ich aber hauptsächlich in schöne Urlaubsziele.


----------



## Jan77 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

@Sailfisch

Ich hoffe das Du mit Deinen beiden Rollen glücklich wirst. Und vor allem auch schöne Fische fangen kannst. Was nützt Dir das schönste Urlaubsziel wenn Du auf Deinem Angeltörns nur den Geruch von verbranntem Plastik in der Nase hast? Oder das Getriebe der Rolle festsetzt?? Für mich währe der Urlaub, und währe das Fleckchen Erde noch so schön, genau in diesem Augenblick vorbei. Und das nur weil ich beim Rollenkauf gespart habe!! 

Wenn der Urlaub so Teuer ist, was machen dann 150-200 Euro mehr für die Rolle für einen Unterschied?? Z.B. eine Penn Formula 15Kg damit deckst Du eine ganze Palette von Fischlis ab und die gibt es zur Zeit doch relativ günstig. 

Auch ich hatte die Mitchell Rollen schon in der Hand, und hatte den Eindruck als wenn diese Rollen von Haus aus Rauh laufen und schlecht verarbeitet sind. Aber ich lass mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. 

Wünsche Dir trotzdem einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub.


----------



## walhalla (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Hi Sailfisch


Leider muss ich mich den Anderen anschliessen. Fuer mich ist momentan Shimano mit Abstand erste Wahl.......nie eine Rolle aufgrund des Preises kaufen,
damit kann man sich ungluecklich machen.
Aber troeste dich, auch ich habe in meinen ersten Angeljahren Fehler beim Materialkauf gemacht und Lehrgeld bezahlt.
Trotzdem, Fische wirst Du auch mit den Mitchell Rollen fangen, aber eine Tiagra 30 , bespult mit 750 Meter einer 50 lb Schnur waere mit Sicherheit die richtige Entscheidung gewesen. ( es gibt Schnuer mit hoher Tragkraft und duennen Durchmesser)
Gruesse
Matthias


----------



## Ansgar (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*



			
				Kai D90 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bekannter von mir fischt die 30er auf Wels. D.h. 60er geflochtene und Bremse komplett zu(wegen Hindernissen). Die Rolle hat schon Fische bis 70 kg gefangen und geht noch einwandfrei. Weiß jetzt nicht ob die Belastung beim Big Game größer ist, da die Schnur weniger hält und man die Bremse benutzt da es ja keine Hindernisse gibt.
> Aber Welsangeln ist schon extrem für die meisten Rollen.




Hi Kai,

ich finde, Du kannst generell Suesswasserfische kaum mit Salzwasserfischen vergleichen. Die Fische im Meer sind einfacher in der Regel deutlich kampfstaerker... Und der erste Run eines grossen Fisches ist brutal, ueberhaupt nicht mit einem Wels zu vergleichen. Ich war dabei, wie ein 80kg Wels an ner Rute -250gr und ner kleinen Daiwa Multi gefangen wurde. 
War kein Thema - kannst Du aber mal beim Marlin in der gleichen Groesse probieren, das ist ein ganz anderer Schnack... )

Klar, man kann mit der Mitchell auch angeln - aber langfristig bleibt es bullshit und langfristig wird sich Sail wuenschen, er haette was anderes gekauft.
Und - Big Game ist teuer! Entweder sehe ich das ein und investiere das Geld oder ich lasse es. Punkt. 
Ich hab es schon mal gesagt, aber ich wiederhole mich hier bewusst noch einmal: This is big game. THERE IS NO ROOM FOR ERROR!

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

@Ansgar,
Du weißt, daß ich Deine Beiträge und Deinen Rat sehr schätze. Das letzte Posting kann ich aber nicht teilen. Möglicherweise ist die Qualität nicht in Ordnung, allerdings muß man auch anderen Marken neben Penn und Shimano eine Chance geben. Ich halte z.B. Tica für eine absolute Topfirma, obwohl die - bis jetzt - kaum jemand kennt. Aber das Material ist nicht allein deshalb schlecht, weil bis dato kaum einer damit fischt. 
Nichts für Ungut!


----------



## Ansgar (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @Ansgar,
> Du weißt, daß ich Deine Beiträge und Deinen Rat sehr schätze. Das letzte Posting kann ich aber nicht teilen. Möglicherweise ist die Qualität nicht in Ordnung, allerdings muß man auch anderen Marken neben Penn und Shimano eine Chance geben. Ich halte z.B. Tica für eine absolute Topfirma, obwohl die - bis jetzt - kaum jemand kennt. Aber das Material ist nicht allein deshalb schlecht, weil bis dato kaum einer damit fischt.
> Nichts für Ungut!




Moment Sail, 

ich habe doch garnichts von penn und shimano gesagt?

Klar kannst Du auch ne Fin-Nor, ne Avet, ne Accurate, ne Everol oder ne Alutecnos dranschrauben.
Du gehst jetzt ja das Risiko ein, der Marke Mitchell eine Chance zu geben. Wenn es nicht hinhaut, ist Dein Urlaub gelaufen. Weiss nicht ob es mir das wert waere. 
Doch, die Tatsache, dass damit keiner fischt, ist fuer mich ein Indikator, dass das Zeug nichts taugt. Denn Avet hat bis vor 2 Jahren keine Sau gekannt und jetzt sieht man die Rollen schon auf Charterbooten. Was gut ist bewaehrt sich, auch ohne grossen Namen.
Mitchell findest Du noch nichtmal bei Melton im Katalog - wenn das kein Argument ist, was ist dann eines?

Will Dir nicht den Spass verderben - aber Du haettest lieber anstatt 2 Rollen nur eine zum gleichen Geld gekauft und dann was gutes gehabt.

Wuensche Dir trotzdem viel Spass damit.

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

@ Ansgar
mein großer Vorteil liegt darin, daß ich eigentlich bis auf das Poppergerät gar kein Material mitnehmen müßte. Die Kollegen haben alle super Material, Penn und Shimano. Deshalb ist es egal, ob mein Material am ersten Tag abraucht. 
Wenn es das einzige Material wäre, was zur Verfügung stehen würde, so hättest Du völlig RECHT. Man würde schon dumm dastehen, wenn man zwei Wochen auf einem Schiff ist und kein Gerät vorhanden ist. Aber wie gesagt, ich kann mir diese Experimentierfreude erlauben.


----------



## Ansgar (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ansgar
> mein großer Vorteil liegt darin, daß ich eigentlich bis auf das Poppergerät gar kein Material mitnehmen müßte. Die Kollegen haben alle super Material, Penn und Shimano. Deshalb ist es egal, ob mein Material am ersten Tag abraucht.
> Wenn es das einzige Material wäre, was zur Verfügung stehen würde, so hättest Du völlig RECHT. Man würde schon dumm dastehen, wenn man zwei Wochen auf einem Schiff ist und kein Gerät vorhanden ist. Aber wie gesagt, ich kann mir diese Experimentierfreude erlauben.




Hi Sail,

sorry, aber den Beitrag verstehe ich jetzt ueberhaupt nicht mehr!
Du kaufst Dir "Experimentiergeraet" obwohl Du gar kein Geraet braeuchtest - und somit das Geld noch haettest sparen koennen (um was anstaendiges zu kaufen)???

Warum kaufst Du Dir ueberhaupt was? Soviel Spass kann das experimentieren mit qualitativ weniger hochwertigem Geraet doch wohl kaum machen?

Da haettest Du das Geld doch lieber beim Popper-Geschirr oben drauf gelegt und Dir ne Stella gekauft???

All the best (log jetzt aus)
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Die Wege des Herren sind unergründlich!  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Jan77 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

@Sailfisch

Aber warum!!!! Experimentieren ist schön und gut, wenn man z.b. das Material zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt. Oder ein Freund solch eine Rolle hat. Aber doch nicht wenn ich das Material selbst Bezahlen muss. Dann suche ich mir doch nur die Sahnestücke aus und gebe nur einmalig Geld aus. 

Was wenn Deine Rollen auf dem Urlaub den Geist aufgeben. Kaufst Du dann neu?? Oder ist das egal. Na dann hab ich halt 230.-Euro in den Wind geschossen?? Auch ich habe viel Geld ausgegeben und habe häufig falsches Tackle gekauft. Aber hätte mich damals jemand gewarnt, dann würde ich heute bstimmt so an die 500,- Euronen mehr auf dem Konto haben. Oder ich hätte sie in eine Accurate Boss investiert:q :q


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Das fällt wohl unter die Kategorie: "Lernen durch Schmerzen". 

Hoffe aber immer noch, daß ich Euch Mitte Februar kommenden Jahres vom Gegenteil überzeugen kann.


----------



## mattes (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Hi Sailfisch!
Die einzigen Rollen fürs Big-Game hat Mitchell mal vor ca. 20 Jahren gebaut, die waren zu der Zeit aber auch schon eine höhere Preisklasse. Ich denke man sollte sich weniger kaufen aber eben eine Nummer besser, denn du wirst dein Hobby doch nicht in ein paar Jahren an den Nagel hängen wollen oder?Big-Game verlangt nun einmal gutes Gerät,dessen muß man sich bewusst sein.Persönlich stehe ich auf Alutecnos habe aber Avet ,Penn ,ne alte Fin-Nor Tycoon und eine Accurate ATD50W in meinen Schapp.Ist ein Superding und ich hoffe die hält eine Ewigkeit denn ich auch kein Krösus.Punkt ist diese Firmen haben in der Regel einen guten Service was man nun von Mitchell nicht unbedingt behaupten kann.
Viele Grüße Mattes


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Hallo Mattes,

gebe Dir in Punkto Qualitätsgerät vollkommen recht.Penn ,Avet,und Accurate sind auch meine Favoriten. Aber ich war heute bei Angelsport Bode in Frechen 
und sah eine gewaltige Menge an Mitchell-Rollen. Den Marktleiter Herrn Overkersch angesprochen auf die Qualität der Marke. Antwort :Bei dem Service der Fa.Mitchell würde ich am liebsten keine andere Rolle verkaufen. Defekte Rollen werden in kürzester Zeit nicht repariert, sondern gegen neu umgetauscht.
Wieder etwas dazugelernt.

Gruß
j.Breithardt


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Das hat der Händler, bei dem ich die Rollen gekauft habe auch gesagt. Aber ich hoffe ja, daß die Rolle durchhält!


----------



## mattes (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Hallo Sailfisch!
Das wünsche ich Dir natürlich auch und Du wirst ja sicherlich berichten wie sich die Rollen geschlagen haben. Ich habe nichts gegen Mitchell, besitze selber einige Stationärrollen (z.B die alte 496 Pro absolut zuverlässig) also bitte keine falschen Eindrücke
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neue Multis fürs ( Little ) Big Game*

Hi Mattes,
kleinere Stationärrollen habe ich von Mitchell einige. Wenn die Multis nur halb so gut sind, dann kann nichts schief gehen.


----------

